# Sweet 6 bit versus Wonder Bit???



## yanya44 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I currently run my gelding in a full cheek snaffle. (Barrels) He does pretty good with it at places that are FAMILIAR, but anytime I don't get to exhibition or we go somewhere new, he has anxiety and it is very stressful for him and he can't work as well. He has no training problems, he turns, gives to the bit and is very light, he only is harder to turn under more stressful situations for him. I own a wonder bit but I've read that a lot of people think of them as severe bits. A friend of mine wants me to try her sweet 6, but isn't that very severe, too? What is a MILD bit (Take into consideration he runs good with a full cheek snaffle, please!!!) that when we go somewhere new and he kinda gets out of his head, that will give me a little more control? Maybe a Jr. Cowhorse? I appreciate any advice, thanks!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I really hate wonder bits...

I do however love swet sixes and jr. cowhorses. Depending on how much gag you want (Gags generally aren't very lifty, so keep that in mind) I would do either a smooth sweet six/cowhorse or a twisted dogbone cowhorse/six bit. Neither are super harsh in the ring hands.

You could also try an snaffle with a noseband.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Actually, the sweet six is a transition bit to go from a snaffle into a different bit for a horse[from what I've heard]. It isn't that severe of a bit, but I could be wrong.
However, please do not use the wonder bit on your barrel horse. They aren't meant for barrel racing.
As for jr. cowhorse bits, I love love love them. However sometimes horses are really picky about what they are run in, so I say it is best to try out bits until you find the one your horse works the best in.
Like my mare, she can be worked in any bit and I usually practice in a snaffle, however she loves to be ran in the Sherry Cervi short shank twisted dogbone.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I vote for the Sweet Six bit  I am quite fond of them. And they aren't a particularly harsh bit beacuse the "shanks" are very short so you only get a little bit extra pressure than in a snaffle.


----------



## yanya44 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah! Like I've said, I just have the Wonder but so far I've never run him in it. But my friend and I worked him in the Sweet 6 today and he did good! But from what I've learned about the Jr. Cowhorse and the way they look, with a smooth mouthpiece it looks like it would be the perfect amount of ... let's just say kind for a little reminder when my gelding gets outta his head to focus on the task at hand, rather than me fighting him with the snaffle! So I think this saturday at our next competition I'm going to try the sweet 6 with smooth mouthpiece and maybe eventually buy a Jr. Cowhorse which I could use on my 3 year old quarter when she starts running! Is the Jr. Cowhorse a good bit to start off in? Thanks everyone!


----------



## yanya44 (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, why do you hate wonder bits so much?! Thanks


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I think Jr. Cowhorse is a great bit for overall, however that is my own opinion. It doesn't have much shank and nice mouth pieces, minus the ones that are one jointed and twisted.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonder bits just aren't really balanced right. My main issue is with the shanks. That is a LOT of gag an a LOT of shank in a combination on a horse. They really don't come in a nice mouthpiece either. I'm not really opposed to many of the mouthpieces they come in, but coupled with that much extra force from the gag/shank I would just rather find a differant, softer bit. They aren't abusive or cruel, I just don't like the mechanics of it. 

I find the jr. cowhorse is a nice bit AFTER the snaffle, and only after the snaffle. If I have a horse who is just going into the barrels, I will go from snaffle to either a Billy Allen short shank or a Jr. Cowhorse. From there, I analyze what the horse might need. A little more rate, a little more lift, etc, and then find the bit best suitd to their running style. 

The bits I keep in my collection are these, generally in varying mouthpieces:

Jr. Cowhorse
Sweet Six
Loomis
O Ring Combination Bit
Tender Touch
Carol Goosetree Delight Smooth
Billy Allen, (Short and long shanked)

However there are more bits out there that I will try, I just try those ones _first. _I also keep a ton of smooth snaffles and thick twisted wire snaffles, both single and double jointed with a dogbone/link.


----------



## yanya44 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, that's kinda why I wanted to post about them. They have a long shank, with a lotta gag.

And not really meaning to change the topic here, but you deffinitely sound like you know a lot and probably have a lot more expierence on me but how can you feel those things? Like if a horse needs more rate, or more lift or something? I have trouble feeling which lead my horse is on, as well, I've been trying to learn that!

I'll deffinitely have to look into some of those. For now all I have on hand is a full cheek snaffle, a D snaffle, the smooth sweet 6, and Wonder (Which never gets used haha)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My trainer always says "you can't teach feel".

It'll come, with a lot of time in the saddle. Once you know your horse, you'll be able to feel if they're lifty in the front, or if they fall on the forehand. Rate is pretty easy to identify though, does the horse slow down way before you get to the barrel or do they run hard all the way there? After you work with them so much, if they so much as change by a hair you'll be able to feel it  It always takes me time on a new horse to feel their style, but it does come eventually. ^^

As for leads, how I learned was cheating and looking down at the shoulder. Haha, then my trainer put me on a horse, told me to close my eyes, go in a straight line, and cue for the canter without cueing for a lead and then I had to tell her what lead the horse picked up. It took a little while but I did get it.  I'm confident soon you'll get it too!

If you want you could take a video of you working your horse and post it here, we could help you identify what your horse needs. ^^


----------



## yanya44 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, I completely agree with that! So I guess I just gotta hit the arena and have my boyfriend on the ground doing what your trainer did because I always "cheat" and look down, too but with younger horses I work with I don't want to throw them off balance! We'll see how good I get at it tommorrow (;

I don't really think, at least no one has ever mentioned it watching him run, that he drops a shoulder or anything along those lines! But I have a show this weekend and if I can get a video, maybe I can try and upload it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Sound awesome! Can't wait to see it! Good luck at your show too!


----------



## yanya44 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks so much  !


----------

